# 3000 arrêts en gare pour Tilt!



## Nil-the-Frogg

Eh oui, Tilt est un express. Et quand vous entendez tinter sa cloche alors que vous attendez désespérément sur le quai d'être secouru, vous pouvez être sûrs que sa contribution vous viendra en aide.

Et même s'il se trompe, ce qui est rare, vous le voyez l'admettre avec bonhomie et se remettre en rail vers le prochain arrêt afin d'aider à nouveau voyageurs fatigués et voyageurs enthousiastes de la langue.

Je vous souhaite encore bien des haltes, Monsieur Tilt. N'oubliez pas les approvisionnements en eau, en huile et en charbon, et puissiez vous parcourir encore des milliers de posts!

Happy 3,000th!


----------



## Trisia

Apparemment, vous êtes indispensable, Môssieu Tilt! 

I just have to admit that sometimes when I see a thread answered by you, I don't even bother reading it anymore, because I know the problem's already been solved. Oh, well, sometimes I still go just to see what smart thing you came up with this time.

So, have a lovely postiversary. Your train is certainly a collector's pride.


----------



## tilt

Thank you so much, Nil and Trisia. 
You can't imagine how far you words are moving me. There are so many people who'd deserve them much more than I do.

À cause de vous, je vais continuer à truffer les forums WR de mes approximations, de mes erreurs, et de ces messages à répétition où je mets des heures à comprendre ce que tout le monde semble trouver évident. J'espère simplement réussir à y glisser de temps en temps quelques remarques utiles, voire intelligentes, puisque vous prétendez qu'il m'arrive d'en faire.

Merci encore, en espérant vous rencontrer souvent aux croisements des chemins, semés d'embûches mais passionnants, de l'anglais et du français.

Jean-Noël.


----------



## Suehil

Tilt - or Jean-Noël (I love that name) - Happy Postiversary!  Always a pleasure to read your contributions - keep up the good work!

Sue


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Eh ho, j'avais pas tilté ! 
Garde le rythme...! 
 (merci à Jane Birkin !  )


----------



## geve

Il avance, il avance... Mais où va-t-il s'arrêter ? Bientôt, il va s'envoler ! 

Félicitations Tilt.


----------



## Nicomon

Bravo Tilt 

Comme tu me sembles aimer les trains, je t'offre cette chanson de Félix
et un excursion sur le parc linéaire du même nom. 
La région des Hautes Laurentides est superbe en automne!


----------



## carolineR

Fonce !


----------



## Arrius

May you continue "_tilting _at windmills" with equal success for the thousands of posts yet to come! Félicitations!


----------



## tilt

Bon...
Je laisse filer le temps sans réussir à écrire ces remerciements subtiles, drôles et personalisés que je destinais à chacun (ou chacune, devrais-je plutôt dire).

Je vais donc me contenter de vous dire simplement, mais du fond du coeur, un immense merci, Suehil, Karine, Geve et Nico.
Merci pour la super animation (je ne savais pas qu'on avait une telle artiste sur WR, Karine !), pour la vidéo, pour la chanson et le lien idoine. Mais avant tout, merci pour vos chaleureuses pensées.

Rendez-vous pour les 4000 ! 
Jean-Noël.


----------



## tilt

Ce que c'est que la transmission de pensée ! 
Il suffit que je me lance dans la rédaction d'une réponse pour que de nouveaux messages apparaissent pendant que j'écris !

Merci à vous aussi, carolineR et Arrius.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bis repetita  

_ Bravo pour ces 3000 (et quelques) posts Tilt _​


----------



## tilt

Punky Zoé said:


> Bis repetita
> 
> _ Bravo pour ces 3000 (et quelques) posts Tilt _​


_Full tilt frog_ ! 
Je ne savais pas que Véronique Sanson avait, dès 1976, prédit que Nil-the-Frogg et moi-même fêterions quasiment en même temps nos 3000 posts !
Véronique Sanson, Nostradamus moderne de la variété française ! 

Merci à toi, Zoé la punkette.


----------



## SwissPete

Permettez-moi, Jean-Noël, d'ajouter mes félicitations, et de vous remercier de vos 3000 contributions.


----------



## tilt

SwissPete said:


> Permettez-moi, Jean-Noël, d'ajouter mes félicitations, et de vous remercier de vos 3000 contributions.


Non seulement je te le permets (j'ai le tutoiement facile sur la toile), mais je t'en remercie.
Quelque chose me dit que tu les atteindra toi-même bien vite.


----------

